# Vape King | Paddy Vapes coiler



## Stroodlepuff (13/2/15)

We have stock of this awesome locally made coiler. 

Retail price is R399. 00 for the set.

Based off the Kuro and coil master concepts this stunning aluminium coiler is proudly made in South Africa by one of our very own forumites and comes with 4 different sized rods. I will post a link to Phillip Dunkleys video here as soon as we have Internet again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/2/15)

Link to the video: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-video-is-up-episode-3-5.t8944/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/2/15)

Thanks @Andre telkom has said it could still be another 4 days *working days until our Internet is sorted out again so it's much appreciated. All because they incorrectly upgraded our line

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/2/15)

To add to the Paddy Vapes coiler we will be getting the amazingly crafted Sheamus mod within the next few weeks and I want to hear from you guys if you want a pre - order set up or if you would like to wait until they are readily available?


----------

